# Crystal Cruises



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone been on one of these recently. It's been years for us but we're going on this one:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...5-AskAndy-Asia-Tour-April-2015&highlight=Asia

On Pg. 13 of the "Before you Sail" brochure?

_Alcoholic beverages from our all-inclusive beverage menu are included in your cruise fare.
_
 ​Are there certain alcoholic beverages (house brands) for which you are not charged?

I don't have to bring a couple of bottles on board?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

The last time that I was on Crystal, it was pretty much all-inclusive. Don't worry about bringing your own alcohol. They have an extensive wine list. Besides, if you were into just saving money, you would be on Royal Caribbean instead of Crystal. :tongue2:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

That's great! It means I can get back most of what we paid for the trip! :beer:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think that Crystal wants to see me again anytime soon. It was either on that cruise or a Radisson (now Regent) cruise that my head waiter stopped calling me by my real name and started calling me Kobayashi.


----------

